# Grinding front brakes on B13...HELP



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

The fun never ends with my car..... My front brakes make an annoying grinding noise, dont stop well, and pull HARD to the right under extreme braking. My initial guess was that it was the rotors but they aren't pulsating when I come to a stop so they are showing even wear. My next guess was that the caliper pistons aren't pushing into the brake pads as they should. Could that possibly be the cause?? What else could it possibly be? The brake pads are in good condition. Advice please?


----------

